

We just took over the former Zynga offices in Dallas - tdul
http://imgur.com/a/vgVen

======
joshmn
Curious what you paid for it if you don't mind disclosing.

Edit: How much for the dog?

Edit again: Baffles me how many chairs they left. That's a couple bucks just
sitting there.

~~~
tdul
I probably should have used this link. I found it on Reddit.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/1xgams/we_just_took_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/1xgams/we_just_took_over_the_former_zynga_offices_in/)

------
VLM
WRT the "Each one of those chairs cost $1,500 (USD) new." whats the
productivity cost of those open plan desks? Thats the really expensive part of
that pix.

~~~
zachrose
It depends on the kind of work they do.

